# AAM Lisbon Poll for the craic (no opinions, just Yes or No)



## Betsy Og (2 Oct 2009)

I'll start it with 1 Yes

(is there a poll function to streamline this?)


----------



## Caveat (2 Oct 2009)

Yes.

(And yes from my wife and about 80% of my friends/colleagues too BTW)


----------



## Sylvester3 (2 Oct 2009)

Yes. Roll on Federal Europe!


----------



## Vanilla (2 Oct 2009)

Yes. ( Again).


----------



## z107 (2 Oct 2009)

No (Again)

Is this poll legal?


----------



## Phibbleberry (2 Oct 2009)

Yes..no...yes..AHHH!     Leaning yes, still need to be pushed over..!


----------



## Vanilla (2 Oct 2009)

umop3p!sdn said:


> No (Again)
> 
> Is this poll legal?


 
It is, yes. And I'm now officially keeping an eye on you, so watch it.


----------



## Pique318 (2 Oct 2009)

Yes.


----------



## TarfHead (2 Oct 2009)

Yes (Again)


----------



## pinkyBear (2 Oct 2009)

Yes as is Mr bear who was a No...


----------



## Purple (2 Oct 2009)

Yes


----------



## Mpsox (2 Oct 2009)

Yes last time, yes this time and yes the next time if it's needed as well !!!


----------



## fobs (2 Oct 2009)

Yes (again) as is my other half who voted no last time.


----------



## VOR (2 Oct 2009)

Yes


----------



## Henny Penny (2 Oct 2009)

Yes from me ... voted early this morning ... Mr. HP is going to vote no to cancel out my vote ...!


----------



## Maggs065 (2 Oct 2009)

Yes


----------



## Rois (2 Oct 2009)

Yes (again)


----------



## Protocol (2 Oct 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Mpsox (2 Oct 2009)

At the minute this AAM poll is showing 94% yes, 6% no. It'll be interesting to see if frequent posters on AAM reflect society in general


----------



## Bubbly Scot (2 Oct 2009)

NO
(but it doesn't count really cos I don't get to vote on this)


----------



## MrMan (2 Oct 2009)

2 x yes here too


----------



## Guest116 (2 Oct 2009)

Yes, plus yes from all my family


----------



## michaelm (2 Oct 2009)

No (again).





Mpsox said:


> At the minute this AAM poll is showing 94% yes, 6% no. It'll be interesting to see if frequent posters on AAM reflect society in general


Hardly.  It's long been established that the vast majority of AAMers are progressive freethinking types.  I'm in the 6% here (53% in Lisbon 1, and probably 41% to 51% in Lisbon 2(let's see)).


----------



## Latrade (2 Oct 2009)

Yes last time and this time. 

Based on basic poll of friends and relatives:

30+ middle income: Yes
30+ lower income: No
< 30 : mixed

As I say very basic overview and not representive of everyone.

Though those who have changed from last time has been from No to Yes. I personally don't know any who have gone from Yes to No.


----------



## bb12 (2 Oct 2009)

No (Again)


----------



## so-crates (2 Oct 2009)

Yes (again)

Interesting to compare this to a similar thread on politics.ie...


----------



## bren1916 (2 Oct 2009)

Yes and a Yes from the Mrs cos I told her to


----------



## Sue Ellen (2 Oct 2009)

Yes (this time).


----------



## Kine (2 Oct 2009)

Yes * 7 from me and my family


----------



## callybags (2 Oct 2009)

Emphatic  "Yes"


----------



## dockingtrade (2 Oct 2009)

yes


----------



## demoivre (2 Oct 2009)

Yes for me and all my family and friends that I've talked to - actually don't know anyone personally who is voting no.............and those that are I wouldn't want to know.


----------



## Purple (2 Oct 2009)

bren1916 said:


> Yes and a Yes from the Mrs cos I told her to


 Good man; you're an inspiration!


----------



## csirl (2 Oct 2009)

No.

Most friends, family and neighbours are also voting No, so we must live in a No enclave.


----------



## truthseeker (2 Oct 2009)

I dont know


----------



## Sherman (2 Oct 2009)

Yes, but I resent the hell out of having to vote again. Democracy my eye.


----------



## truthseeker (2 Oct 2009)

Sherman said:


> Yes, but I resent the hell out of having to vote again. Democracy my eye.


 
+1

Its the only factor that has me so undecided.


----------



## DrMoriarty (2 Oct 2009)

Latrade said:


> Yes last time and this time.


_Oui, oui_ from me too.


----------



## TarfHead (2 Oct 2009)

csirl said:


> Most friends, family and neighbours are also voting No, so we must live in a No enclave.


 
That'll make it easier to round yis all up later for re-programming  !


----------



## callybags (2 Oct 2009)

No-one has given any indication on how they will vote the next time...


----------



## Lex Foutish (2 Oct 2009)

bren1916 said:


> Yes and a Yes from the Mrs cos I told her to


 
Yes, because Mrs told me to! 

Seriously though, Yes x 3 in our house.

(Does that qualify as *Yes! Yes! Oh, YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????) *


----------



## Teatime (2 Oct 2009)

YES indeed!


----------



## oldtimer (2 Oct 2009)

Yes from me and count Mrs Oldtimer as a yes as well


----------



## secman (2 Oct 2009)

Absolutely *NO*


Secman


----------



## Firefly (2 Oct 2009)

Yes

Nama done, Lisbon done, government borrowing next...ah well, 2 out of 3 ain't bad


----------



## mf1 (2 Oct 2009)

Ummmmmmmmmm. How interesting. 

Now the question is, of course, how representative of the electorate will this poll prove itself to be?  

And I'm a yes.

mf


----------



## ajapale (2 Oct 2009)

Tá aris


----------



## smiley (2 Oct 2009)

Yes


----------



## BillK (2 Oct 2009)

Think yourselves lucky you have a vote. Here in England, the Labour Party manifesto (before the last election) included a pledge that we would have areferendum on Lisbon. Did we get one ?   *NO!*


----------



## Chocks away (2 Oct 2009)

Mr Chocks YES x 2.


----------



## aonfocaleile (2 Oct 2009)

Yes from me


----------



## ninsaga (2 Oct 2009)

Ya boy!


----------



## truthseeker (2 Oct 2009)

I voted yes, even though I felt it was anti democratic, although Im not a huge fan of democracy anyway, could we not have a sort of Council of Elders making the right decisions for us? People like Spock, Elrond, Gandalf, Dumbledore, Shran?


----------



## AgathaC (2 Oct 2009)

Yes. Again.


----------



## Vanilla (2 Oct 2009)

truthseeker said:


> I voted yes, even though I felt it was anti democratic, although Im not a huge fan of democracy anyway, could we not have a sort of Council of Elders making the right decisions for us? People like Spock, Elrond, Gandalf, Dumbledore, Shran?


 
Sadly our council of elders is...I've lost the will to go on. Suffice to say that the only thing that disappoints me about the Lisbon treaty is that we're still left with the same shower ruling us here.


----------



## olddog (2 Oct 2009)

http://bartelby.org/147/5.html

(polling is now closed )


----------



## z107 (2 Oct 2009)

> Suffice to say that the only thing that disappoints me about the Lisbon treaty is that we're still left with the same shower ruling us here.


Maybe you should have voted NO then


----------



## Berlin (2 Oct 2009)

Yes from me and Mr.


----------



## BeanPole (3 Oct 2009)

Yes (solely on the basis that the Shinners are canvassing for a No vote)


----------



## Sue Ellen (3 Oct 2009)

BeanPole said:


> Yes (solely on the basis that the Shinners are canvassing for a No vote)



Like your style


----------



## z107 (3 Oct 2009)

Of all the people who so confidently voted 'Yes' - how many read, and understood the treaty? How many just voted through fear conjured up by the government?

The budget will be savage.


----------



## demoivre (3 Oct 2009)

umop3p!sdn said:


> Of all the people who so confidently voted 'Yes' - how many read, and understood the treaty? How many just voted through fear conjured up by the government?
> 
> The budget will be savage.



I did read it though there wasn't really any need. If Shinners and SWP think the Lisbon treaty is a bad thing that would be enough of a reason for many people to vote Yes. What's a savage budget got to do with Lisbon ?


----------



## BeanPole (3 Oct 2009)

The budget will be savage with or without Lisbon. Good to see the Irish people giving Fightin' Joe and SFIRA a big two fingers.


----------



## ninsaga (3 Oct 2009)

We're doomed now .......doooooommmmmed I tell ya!


----------



## mf1 (3 Oct 2009)

ninsaga said:


> We're doomed now .......doooooommmmmed I tell ya!



Ah, go on, You're only saying that because its true.

mf


----------



## z107 (3 Oct 2009)

> I did read it though there wasn't really any need. If Shinners and SWP think the Lisbon treaty is a bad thing that would be enough of a reason for many people to vote Yes. What's a savage budget got to do with Lisbon ?



http://eur-lex.europa.eu/JOHtml.do?uri=OJ:C:2007:306:SOM:EN:HTML

What did you think of the Protocol on permanent structured cooperation established by Article 28 A of the Treaty on European Union? Was that an enlightening read?

It is unusual that you first say you read it, and then state that there wasn't any need to read it. After wading through 300+ pages of legal jargon, you base your voting decision on how other groups are voting.


----------



## S.L.F (3 Oct 2009)

NO

The rest of Europe must think Irish people are very stupid.

Any other country that would have a referendum would get a "No" result and the result would be respected but not us.


----------



## ninsaga (3 Oct 2009)

OK so lets go for best out of three!


----------



## Mpsox (5 Oct 2009)

umop3p!sdn said:


> Of all the people who so confidently voted 'Yes' - how many read, and understood the treaty? How many just voted through fear conjured up by the government?
> 
> The budget will be savage.


 
As opposed to all the people who voted No out of the false fears conjured up by the no campaign on both this and the previous referendum?

And what had Lisbon got to do with the budget?, are people actually so naive that they think if they voted no, that we'd have a general election and who ever got elected wouldn't have to make savage cuts and raise taxes???


----------



## S.L.F (5 Oct 2009)

Mpsox said:


> Are people actually so naive that they think if they voted no, that we'd have a general election and who ever got elected wouldn't have to make savage cuts and raise taxes???


 
Maybe they would have to make savage cuts but lets face facts who could trust the current bunch to do it properly since it was them who made a right dogs dinner of our economy


----------



## demoivre (5 Oct 2009)

umop3p!sdn said:


> http://eur-lex.europa.eu/JOHtml.do?uri=OJ:C:2007:306:SOM:EN:HTML
> 
> What did you think of the Protocol on permanent structured cooperation established by Article 28 A of the Treaty on European Union?



I particularly liked the fact that the common security and defence policy of the Union does not prejudice the specific character of the security and defence policy of certain Member States.




> Was that an enlightening read?


Yeah I found it enlightening though most parts of the document are heavy going which is understandable given it's legal nature.. Anyone who was interested could have found shortened versions of the Treaty and/ or explanations on the web.



> It is unusual that you first say you read it, and then state that there wasn't any need to read it. After wading through 300+ pages of legal jargon, you base your voting decision on how other groups are voting.


No there wasn't any nead to read it even though I did. When virtually every elected representative in the country, at both national and local level is encouraging a Yes vote as well as many business people that I respect, it's reasonable to assume that a Yes vote would be good for Ireland. Meanwhile the No Campaigners include the Shinners, Swp, Boyd Barret and Ganley - honestly can't think of a bigger shower of tossers - they deserve each other. I have no doubt that the fact that some if not all of these twits were on the no side would have encouraged many to vote yes.


----------



## secman (5 Oct 2009)

Thanfully the twits got us a slightly better deal than the twats would have got, had we voted yes first time around !

Secman


----------



## shanegl (5 Oct 2009)

secman said:


> Thanfully the twits got us a slightly better deal than the twats would have got, had we voted yes first time around !
> 
> Secman



Ah yes, the Irish Commissioner of Paperclips. A great use of EU funds.


----------



## csirl (5 Oct 2009)

What are we going to do when the Polish and Czechs get some changes to the Treaty prior to agreeing to ratify? Will we be voting again next year?

I've always thought it was a bad idea to have a referendum until ALL of the other EU States had ratified the treaty.


----------



## Mpsox (5 Oct 2009)

csirl said:


> What are we going to do when the Polish and Czechs get some changes to the Treaty prior to agreeing to ratify? Will we be voting again next year?
> 
> I've always thought it was a bad idea to have a referendum until ALL of the other EU States had ratified the treaty.


 
The Polish parliament has already ratified the treaty and the Polish president was waiting on our result before signing. From what I've read, he has said he will sign it, but not when.

Czech parliment has also ratified it and their supreme court has turned down one challenge. From talking to a couple of people from there that I know, the expectation is that the current challenge will also be turned down and that the President will come under huge pressure from their central European neighbours to sign it off, as is so to speak


----------



## roker (5 Oct 2009)

I did not understand the treaty, I vote yes because all the No campaigners were telling lies, they deseve to lose.


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (6 Oct 2009)

Now that the score is 1-1 I presume we are going to have a third decider next year.


----------

